# Wine Cellar Plans



## bovinewines (Mar 31, 2008)

All,
I'm sorta kinda in the process of trying to buy a home and am trying to figure out a way to convert a den into a wine cellar (for both my bottles who are suffering from lack of humidity and my wine making). I'm trying to figure out how I can do this without having to tear into sheetrock and all of that. 


This is a first home...so I only plan to be there about 5 years. Would it be better to simply build something out in the garage that can be dismantled later?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 31, 2008)

Or, you could send them up here Bovine, I have room , and heck, id even give ya back whatever is left in five years.


----------



## swillologist (Mar 31, 2008)

It always amazes how people in here are alway willing to help each other out.



If I ever need help I alway know whereI cango. *Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.canply.org/pdf/main/plyplans/plywoodplans_wine_rack.pdf 

check this out, if you build multiple units, or change the dimentions a little, you can make these modular and easy to remove to your next abode.


----------



## bovinewines (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah...this group is one the most supportive I've seen...always willing to give my little wine bottles a home!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! bovinewines. 


I'm buying a house too. Had the inspection today, close is April 15th. I have a spare room that I want to make into wine room of some type probably more like a wine sitting and drinking room and storage too. It will be my getaway place. 
Where is your house, details.....?
Do you have any pictures??
Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------

